# Cage bar spacing?



## diachuk (Jul 21, 2014)

I have 2 cages and I wanted to know if the spacing is okay for rats (babies & adults.) 

The biggest cage has 1 inch bar spacing. 

The (slightly) smaller cage has 3/8 inch bar spacing. 

Can I keep babies & adults in each of these cages?


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

It really depends on the rats. I would never be able to keep my girls (adults) in a cage with 1 inch spacing (without modifications). My boys on the other hand went into a cage with 1 inch spacing at a very young age (around 3 months). I would recommend the smaller bar spacing for very young rats even if you get males. I do have a cage with 1 inch spacing for my girls, but I had to cover it with hardware cloth to keep them from escaping >.<


----------



## diachuk (Jul 21, 2014)

kksrats said:


> It really depends on the rats. I would never be able to keep my girls (adults) in a cage with 1 inch spacing (without modifications). My boys on the other hand went into a cage with 1 inch spacing at a very young age (around 3 months). I would recommend the smaller bar spacing for very young rats even if you get males. I do have a cage with 1 inch spacing for my girls, but I had to cover it with hardware cloth to keep them from escaping >.


Thank you  

I am currently trying to convince my mom to allow me to buy a pet rat so that is why I was wondering about the cages. 

I hope she does let me because she doesn't like rats right now


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

You'll have to convince her that 2 rats is necessary since rats shouldn't be kept alone. Something I tell potential adopters that don't know much about rats is this: a lone rat is like a puppy that doesn't get played with, it will be destructive and depressed and will usually have behavioral issues. Even if you're home all day, rats are nocturnal and will be most active at night while you're sleeping, so it's only fair to get them a friend to play with.


----------



## diachuk (Jul 21, 2014)

kksrats said:


> You'll have to convince her that 2 rats is necessary since rats shouldn't be kept alone. Something I tell potential adopters that don't know much about rats is this: a lone rat is like a puppy that doesn't get played with, it will be destructive and depressed and will usually have behavioral issues. Even if you're home all day, rats are nocturnal and will be most active at night while you're sleeping, so it's only fair to get them a friend to play with.



If I convince her to let me keep eat then of course I'll have 2!


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Yeah only boys unless you have huge females can fit in a one inch but any rat can fit in 3/8 of an inch. Good luck convincing your mom.


----------

